# My ATR @ Japfest



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

A few shots from the weekend of my ATR at JF1


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful.:buffer:  :thumb:

Respect.

Andy.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

*HEAVY!*,Much Kudos:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

stonejedi said:


> *HEAVY!*


Only when i'm sat in it :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking great mr Shinny, loving the shots out in the wildness, looks like they are Mating in the last shot?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Still a lovely looking motor and up there on my list of “wished ide owned”.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Beautiful, beautiful car!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Great example of a great car.
I only used to see them now and again on the roads near me but haven't seen one around Manchester in years.
Glad to see such cherished examples in the pics you posted.
I remember Clarkson and Damon Hill getting very exited on Top Gear years ago whilst reviewing it, being impressed by its handling, brakes and power.
Just goes to show you don't need a GAZILLION bhp to make a great car:thumb:

Ps WE NEED INTERIOR PICS TOO


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> loving the shots out in the wildness, looks like they are Mating in the last shot?


Everyone was moaning about the uncut grass on the stands at Japfest. I saw the dandelions and though "that might make a nice photo..." :lol:



DLGWRX02 said:


> Still a lovely looking motor and up there on my list of "wished ide owned".


Only circa 500 on the UK roads these days with another 300 sorn and a handful in Europe. Last of the true Type Rs with handbuilt engines and has received some great press over the last as the unknown / underrated Type R. Not that I'm wanting to sell, but the reviews have raised awareness which in turn has finally seen values starting to climb for the good examples. Such great nimble fun to drive; it puts a smile on my face every time I go out in it, even after owning it for nearly 8 years. :thumb:


----------



## liamsxa (Nov 3, 2007)

I've owned two, great great cars!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks Lovely


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Superb looking car mate 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

No pictures for me


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

HEADPHONES said:


> Just goes to show you don't need a GAZILLION bhp to make a great car:thumb:
> 
> Ps WE NEED INTERIOR PICS TOO


It's what the car is all about. 209BHP standard, 0-60 circa 7 seconds, its not a quick car by many standards and definitely not a straight line car. But show it some twisties and the chassis comes alive.

My mate Pete with the red one in the picture takes his on track and embarasses cars with twice the bhp, especially on damp/wet days - FWD and LSD (on good tyres). Mind you, his front brakes only just fit under the wheels! :lol: Definitely one of those cars that is missed by many, or unknown (people thinking someone has chavved up a 1.8 Sport) but gets rave reviews when ever someone sits behind the wheel.

I'll have to sort ou some up to date interior pics :thumb:



Soul boy 68 said:


> No pictures for me


Not sure why, looks like i still have some bandwidth left.


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Gorgeous bud!


----------

